#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Pre-emphasis and De-emphasis,principles of communication,analog communication,satellite communciation, ebook download

## anubhav_pandey55

The effect of noise in FM is large at higher frequencies as compared to low frequencies. In order to achieve high S/N ratio at higher frequencies, the frequencies are amplified at the transmitter end and compensate those frequencies at the receiver end by de-emphasis process.





  Similar Threads: S/N and bandwidth for FDM/FM telephony,satellite communication,analog communication,free pdf download Signal-to-Noise Ratio,satellite-communication,principles of communication,lecture notes Signal-to-noise ratio for TV/FM,digital-communication,principles of communication,satellite communication,notes download Frequency Modulation,principles-of-communication,analog-communication,free pdf download Low noise amplifier (LNA),satellite communication,principles of communication, pdf download

----------

